

Canada's startup visa program - mooreds
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2013/01/canadas-start-up-visa-program.html

======
rohamg
"would-be immigrants would require the support of a Canadian angel investor
group or venture capital fund before they can apply to the Start-Up Visa
Program."

As the operator of a proudly bootstrapped company, I think this requirement
makes the entire law a farce. I hope the US legislature doesn't follow the
same example. The provision is especially damning because the Canadian
angel/VC community is not particularly large or sufficiently risk-tolerant.

